# Merry Christmas to all



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would like to wish everyone a safe and happy holiday. I though that after all my family had passed away I would lose the excitement of the holidays, but that's not the case. Our niece (like a daughter) has blessed us with two wonderful great nieces. At last summer's MWST (2016) we met the most wonderful families ever. All of the kids were absolutely amazing. There was this one girl that told us a story about her learning to bake with her Grandmother and she hoped to have her own bakery someday. I don't think my wife and I will ever forget that young lady's amazing story. You ever meet a person that when you hear their name for the first time, you just knew it couldn't be any other name. Well there was this gentleman at the 2016 MWST with two amazing daughters. It was hot to say the least, but thanks to these amazing children they kept us in plenty of water and snacks. The young lady I'm referring to was LuLu, she and all the others were the most respectable kids ever. I'm so glad to have met everyone at the MWST tournaments and created wonder memories.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and your family and the happiest of new years! I always enjoy your posts!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Merry X-Mas!

^_^

Rip


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## colinn (Dec 22, 2016)

Merry Christmas guys, and a Happy New Year too.


----------

